# Free Mods?



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

Anybody know of any quick free mods I can do for my 93 truck?
I have a friend with an S-10 that is now perfectly even with me after he got a big cold air intake. I used to pull on him but now hes right next to me starin me down. 

Need help


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

lose 50lbs, and take everything out of the truck except the steering wheel, driver seat, and shifter. in all honesty, i dont know. sorry


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, losing as much weight as possible helps. You can also try advancing the timing a little to see if you get a little bump in power, just make sure it doesn't knock.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Quit trying to race your pickup.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^LMAO..... Raceing is for cars darnit!

Well there is one good mod I know of. And that is the trottle cable for your gas. There most of the time its got a little sag in the line. And i don't know about how yours is set up but you can take the slack out. Simple, and assured.


----------

